# Building our new shop



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Thought I'd start a start to finish thread on the building of our new shop & keep it updated as we progress. 

It's been several years in the planning & dreaming, & is rapidly becoming a reality. Was hoping to be further along by now, but made the mistake of dealing with a large, conventional bank on the refinancing of our house. Finally got approved after being denied the first time & I took great pleasure in telling them to piss up a rope when they called with the approval. Sorry, but I've made other arrangements. Refinancing the farm & the shop, easy peasy, 123sy.

Supposed to meet the surveyer in an hour, which is the first big step to breaking ground. Hopefully we'll start the dirt work in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice. I need to reorganize my shop, I'm hoping you have some ideas I can steal. :whistling

How many sq/ft and what's the layout going to be like?


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

M sure you've earned it but just the same- you lucky dog!


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the pictures.

What part of Missouri are you outta?


----------



## spazman (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats pinwheel. Hope it is everything you want and makes you :thumbup:money.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

It didn't happen if there aren't pictures.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> It didn't happen if there aren't pictures.


Trust me, there will be lots of pictures before we're done. But to get ya started, here's where it's going. I mowed to make it easier for the surveyor. First picture, is from the general direction of my house & the second pic is from the new piece of property, back to my house. Gonna be a long commute to the shop this winter.:whistling


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Creter said:


> Looking forward to seeing the pictures.
> 
> What part of Missouri are you outta?


30 minutes NE of Macon. Or 70 miles north of Columbia.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

pinwheel said:


> 30 minutes NE of Macon. Or 70 miles north of Columbia.


Moberly? area or more to mexico?

Cole


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Moberly? area or more to mexico?
> 
> Cole


Another 40 minutes north of Moberly, then way out in the boondocks.:thumbup:


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> 30 minutes NE of Macon. Or 70 miles north of Columbia.


Beautiful country!

Good friend of mine is out of Moberly. Works for the railroad and builds one hell of a pole building. Ive seen quite a few and they are stout. He's in pretty good with the amish and can get good pricing on materials.

Anyways, his name is Jason Hess and I will PM you his number. If you need anything whether advice, consult or to build it. Just an option for you.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Are you required to get a permit ? Why a surveyor?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

knucklehead said:


> Are you required to get a permit ? Why a surveyor?


Plat for the bank


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

knucklehead said:


> Are you required to get a permit ? Why a surveyor?


No permits required out here. Couple reasons for the survey. 
#1 sellers bank needs a legal description of the property to split it from the 160 acre property.
#2Legal description required for me to get warranty deed. 
I don't know if I've told this part of the story here or not. Our original plan, was to build the shop 1/4 mile into our farm. It's the only decent building site I have, that doesn't flood, on our property. It was gonna be cost prohibitive to put water in the shop on that site & electric was gonna cost me $2700, just to run the lines to the building. 
I was telling my neighbor about this & he jokingly (or so we thought) that he could sell us property across the road to build on. My wife told him we couldn't afford 160 acres of pasture. Turns out, he was serious & was offering to sell us 1-2 acres, whatever we needed to build on. I asked him how much for an acre. $2000 was an absolute no brainer. Electric runs right on the property line & with an electric coop, there will be no cost to us to get elect to the building. My water meter is only an 1/8 mile from the site. 
There's a lot to be said for having good neighbors.:thumbup:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Jebus 2k an acre. Pasture here is 5k and tillable is 6.5k an acre.

Cole


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Cole82 said:


> Jebus 2k an acre. Pasture here is 5k and tillable is 6.5k an acre.
> 
> Cole


Man I'm moving west when I retire!


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I absolutely did not see that coming, but am stoked because of it.

My banker just called me & she absolutely misunderstood what I was asking for. I'm refinancing my farm & was using the combined colateral of the farm & the new shop to secure the loan. When she called the other day, I asked about adding $10K to the note. She said she'd have to run it back through the loan dept. Somehow, what she heard in one of the conversations, was that I wanted to borrow $X amount against the farm ( the amount to pay off the farm, plus build the shop), plus the amount to build the shop. She called this morning with the approval for both. The amount she's loaning against the farm, pays off the farm, plus builds the shop. So, my shop & my home will neither have a lein aganst them at the end of the day. 

My goal has been to put my wife in a solid financial position in the event something happens to me. I'm sure glad the man above looks out for kids & fools, cause I haven't been a kid for a very long time.:laughing::clap:


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

Pinwheel,

That's sounds awesome. 

My one piece of advice would be to make it bigger than you planned. 

I wish my shop was bigger every time I find another machine I'd like or just to have room to work on multiple projects. 

Don't get burned out working night and day on it. 

Do you have kids? If so finish it before the get out of diapers. You'll want time to spend with them and having too much on your plate will stress you out. 

OK, so maybe that was more than just one thing 

Bob


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

B.Scott said:


> Pinwheel,
> 
> That's sounds awesome.
> 
> ...


You're one piece of advice is the same piece of advice my wife kept giving me. :laughing:

My original plan, was to go 40x60, now we're up to 40x105, so I've nearly doubled the size. Her paint/finish shop is currently about 500 sq ft & in the new shop, she'll have 1200 sq ft. I'm currently working in 1200 sq ft & 2800 will more than double my working space. We plan to keep our old buildings for warehouse so I don't have to move all my lumber into the new shop.

Burn out? I get there from time to time, but typically take off about 3 weeks in the fall to wind down. No kids, we've been married 27 years, so I don't see them coming into our lives this late in life, unless we choose to adopt.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

pinwheel said:


> You're one piece of advice is the same piece of advice my wife kept giving me. :laughing:
> 
> My original plan, was to go 40x60, now we're up to 40x105, so I've nearly doubled the size. Her paint/finish shop is currently about 500 sq ft & in the new shop, she'll have 1200 sq ft. I'm currently working in 1200 sq ft & 2800 will more than double my working space. We plan to keep our old buildings for warehouse so I don't have to move all my lumber into the new shop.
> 
> Burn out? I get there from time to time, but typically take off about 3 weeks in the fall to wind down. No kids, we've been married 27 years, so I don't see them coming into our lives this late in life, unless we choose to adopt.


Sounds like it will be a nice size shop


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

A little dry ice, some sand paper, primer and paint and it'll be as good as new!


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

We are officially started. County is putting in the 2 road tubes for the driveways & recrowning the road in preparation for gravel. This road has not been maintained past my house for probably 30 years. I'm paying for half the gravel to have it officially reopened & paying the the tubes & the county is footing the bill for reworking the road & ditch.

Dozer & sheepsfoot roller will be here this after & the dozer operator will start pushing the grass off tomorrow. Sunday, I'll be running the sheepsfoot, while he pushes me up dirt.:2thumbsup:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Sweet! :clap: No moss growin' on you. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll say they forgot about that road.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I'll say they forgot about that road.


Bridge has been out for 30 years. 1/2 mile county road is more like a private drive. We're out where the hoot owls screw the chickens.:laughing:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Good thing you don't have to pay for sewer and water to be installed on rural roads .


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

skillman said:


> Good thing you don't have to pay for sewer and water to be installed on rural roads .


out there you crap in a hole and hand pump the water (on the other side of the farm)


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> out there you crap in a hole and hand pump the water (on the other side of the farm)


I can't believe they call that a road lol


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

That's awesome. 
Glad it's working out. 

Bob


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I've done about all I can do for now. Waiting on the builders to come set the poles & get it ready for metal. Concrete guy will be here within days of the builder.

We had about 6' of fall from one corner to the other, so we built up approx 3' on the low corner. Rented a sheepsfoot roller to pack it in. On Sat night, we flipped our car. Got to bed at 3 am & at 6 am, I crawled on the roller & ran it off & on all day. Spent all day Monday on the trencher trenching water, sewer & electric. Approx 1200'. I woulda loved to have laid up & recooped from the wreck, but the roller was delivered Friday & was being picked up Monday & the trencher was being delivered when the roller was picked up. If I missed my slot with the dozer guy, it would delay the project 3 weeks. Sometimes, ya gotta do, what ya gotta do, no matter how bad ya feel. Lucky for me, I've got a couple buddies retired from ATT that were just looking for something to do & they spelled me some & helped get the water hooked up.:thumbup:


Getting ready to go jump on the tractor & finish backfilling what I didn't get done while I had the trencher.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the car crash. I hope you (and your wife?) will be OK.

You actually have sewer out there?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Sorry to hear about the car crash. I hope you (and your wife?) will be OK.
> 
> You actually have sewer out there?


Won't really be much sewer, but we will have a toilet, sink & roll in shower for our hunting buddies in wheel chairs to use 1-2 times a year. Out here, it just goes over the hill into the cattle pasture.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

*******:whistling

Are your builders from Jamesport?


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

pinwheel said:


> Won't really be much sewer, but we will have a toilet, sink & roll in shower for our hunting buddies in wheel chairs to use 1-2 times a year. Out here, it just goes over the hill into the cattle pasture.


Interesting


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

knucklehead said:


> *******:whistling


Yeah, & the problem is?:laughing:



> Are your builders from Jamesport?


No, we have several local communities of Amish around here.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm curious about the poles: how deep? what wood? in concrete? I don't know anything about pole barns except what I've looked up online.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I'm curious about the poles: how deep? what wood? in concrete? I don't know anything about pole barns except what I've looked up online.



I don't know for sure, but based on another smaller pole barn I've got for a warehouse. 4x6 treated poles, with gravel in the bottoms of the holes. Then tamped in with dirt. We've got that gumbo clay around here, it dries like concrete. Our frost line is 42", so the poles will be at least that deep.

I'll be sure to take quite a few pictures as we go up with it. Hopefully in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

pinwheel said:


> I don't know for sure, but based on another smaller pole barn I've got for a warehouse. 4x6 treated poles, with gravel in the bottoms of the holes. Then tamped in with dirt. We've got that gumbo clay around here, it dries like concrete. Our frost line is 42", so the poles will be at least that deep.
> 
> I'll be sure to take quite a few pictures as we go up with it. Hopefully in the next 2-3 weeks.


Laminating 2x6's together is the preferred method hear instead of on 4x6. Two major benefits are the "green" treat penetrates deeper in two the 2x6's so there is less untreated wood in the ground. The other is there is no twist and cracking like with on solid 4x6.

Cole


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Laminating 2x6's together is the preferred method hear instead of on 4x6. Two major benefits are the "green" treat penetrates deeper in two the 2x6's so there is less untreated wood in the ground. The other is there is no twist and cracking like with on solid 4x6.
> 
> Cole


I've seen sites where they have 3, 2x6 laminated & sticking out of the ground a few feet, like they were going to add length after the concrete pour, but never have I seen around here full length laminated 6x


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Out of curiosity why a pole barn over those steel/metal garage kits? Cost?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

SDel Prete said:


> Out of curiosity why a pole barn over those steel/metal garage kits? Cost?



Cost primairly. Availablity of local builders. Pole barns are the norm around here


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> Bridge has been out for 30 years. 1/2 mile county road is more like a private drive. We're out where the hoot owls screw the chickens.:laughing:


A little further out and the chickens screw the hoot owls


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

pinwheel said:


> Cost primairly. Availablity of local builders. Pole barns are the norm around here


Makes sense. Was just curious. Mostly because I want a nice big shop and I'm jealous lol. Not much of any room where I am in NJ and the buildings for rent/lease cost more then a mortgage for the same


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks like things are going to start rockin & rollin real soon. Trusses have been the holdup for the last couple weeks, but they're finally here. Builder was out this week to square things & up & layout for the poles. I've got my fingers crossed, that this time next week, we'll have a frame & concrete. & hopefully the following week metal will be going on. Pretty excited to say the least.:clap:

2/10ths of a mile from my home, to the far driveway. Gravel came late last week for the road. 4 truck & pups & a belly dump semi can haul a lot of gravel at one time. Got the bill yesterday from the county for gravel & two 30' road tubes & was pleasantly surprised. Bill was just over half what I expected.:thumbsup:

New transformer & meter base was hung this week as well.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Cover those trusses up! Keep em dry! :whistling


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

SDel Prete said:


> Man I'm moving west when I retire!


Man I'm moving East when I retire!


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Man I'm moving East when I retire!


You can fill my slot lol


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

SDel Prete said:


> You can fill my slot lol


Thats a little perverted


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

blacktop said:


> Cover those trusses up! Keep em dry! :whistling


As bad as I like to have to cover them, there's no fear of them getting wet this year. We're in a frickin desert right now. Only had just over an inch of rain since mid June. Nothing but sun in the extended forcast either


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

FramingPro said:


> Thats a little perverted


It was fine UNTIL a perverted person twist words to sounding different


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Things were getting really dry here until two weeks ago when we got 5 inches of rain in two days. Filled the pond back up and made the grass grow again.

I sowed prairie grass on a couple acres instead of fescue and that stuff seems to do real well even when it is dry. Big Bluestem, little Bluestem, Buffalo grass. Side goats gramma. Some of that stuff will grow 6 foot tall, like ornamental grasses. We saw some stuff at the state fair that is called prairie dock i want to try if I can find some seeds.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

knucklehead said:


> Things were getting really dry here until two weeks ago when we got 5 inches of rain in two days. Filled the pond back up and made the grass grow again.
> 
> I sowed prairie grass on a couple acres instead of fescue and that stuff seems to do real well even when it is dry. Big Bluestem, little Bluestem, Buffalo grass. Side goats gramma. Some of that stuff will grow 6 foot tall, like ornamental grasses. We saw some stuff at the state fair that is called prairie dock i want to try if I can find some seeds.


We've got a lot of warm season grasses in some of our crp fields. Little blue, indian, side oats gamma, big blue & switch grass. It's been planted for about 6 years now & is doing great, even in the desert. Lots of wildlife usage.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

This was a site for sore eyes tonight after work. Finally going up. Concrete will be poured first of the week. Now I really am getting excited.:clap:

Third picture shows the 12x40 lean too outside the paint/finish shop. It will also be concrete & left open for now so we can spray outside when the weather permits to keep down on fumes & overspray.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

pinwheel said:


> This was a site for sore eyes tonight after work. Finally going up. Concrete will be poured first of the week. Now I really am getting excited.:clap:
> 
> Third picture shows the 12x40 lean too outside the paint/finish shop. It will also be concrete & left open for now so we can spray outside when the weather permits to keep down on fumes & overspray.


I think you posted the wrong pictures


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

Sounds like your CRP fields need to be hunted by me and my GSP


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Boys made some good progress this week. We're all ready for concrete. Talked with the concrete man last night & they'll be here on Tue. Says they'll be able to pour the entire 60 yds in 1 day. 4200 sq ft inside with slick finish & 720 outside with broom finish. Those boys are gonna be hustlin, no doubt about it.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I am green with envy Pin. Looks good – real good :thumbsup:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Not really familiar with pole barns. are those posts (poles) just buried directly in the ground? Then the slab gets poured directly up to the poles?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

That's awesome! I got excited this summer when I built my 140 sq ft shed to store some gear, I can't imagine the excitement you are feeling.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice shed!


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> Not really familiar with pole barns. are those posts (poles) just buried directly in the ground? Then the slab gets poured directly up to the poles?


Yes, the poles are buried 4' deep & tamped in with gravel & a bag of portland cement. Works well because of our clay soil around here. If you look at the pics, there's 2 courses of 2x8 T&G treated batten boards all the way around the building. These act as forms for the concrete & nailers for the sheet metal. It's a quick, less expensive way to put up a lot of building. Real common building style here in the midwest.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I am green with envy Pin. Looks good – real good :thumbsup:


We're living the dream baby, livin the dream. & we feel very blessed for the hand life has dealt us.:thumbsup:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That's awesome! I got excited this summer when I built my 140 sq ft shed to store some gear, I can't imagine the excitement you are feeling.



We are excited. We've always had a lot of room to store & collect stuff, but we've never had a nice new building to work out of. We're currently working out of 2 turn of the century brick buildings. They've served us very well. They were 2 blocks from where we used to live & it was convienent to run down to the shop at all times of the day or night as needed. For the last 3 years, we've been 30 minutes away from the shops & it's been a pain & has cramped our workaholic lifestyle.  We're really looking forward to our shops being this close to home again.

It will be the first time ever, that we've had garage doors on our shop & a forklift (tractor with pallet forks) to handling large shipments of flooring. We've always had to hump it off the back of the truck when it's been delivered.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Looking good, pin


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks really nice Pin!

Sounds like it will get used. 

Bob


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Once it's done, you're going to have all sorts of new best friends, who coincidently have cars and other projects that would benefit from a little time in a spacious shop.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds good. Have some friends in northern NM that built a calving shed in similar fashion. No slab though, just dirt.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm a pretty happy camper tonight. Boys were here before daylight this morning getting ready for the first concrete truck to arrive right at daylight. when I left for work an hour into the pour, they were already on their 4th truck. I got home about 4 & there was no sign of anyone. 5000 sq ft pour in one day. Those boys aren't scared to work, that's for sure. Very happy with the completed job.


At the last minute, I had to excavate 6" out from under the lean too for clearance on my trailer. They were able to ramp down from the paint/finish shop so we can still roll carts outside to spray. If ya look close in the 3rd picture, you can see it.

I'm betting one of the concrete truck drivers had to change his undies once he got back to the yard. When we were leaving for work this morning, we were meeting a full concrete truck on top of the hill, so I pulled off the road so he could get by. At the same time, one of the empty trucks was heading back to the yard. I could see they were gonna meet on top of the hill, so I hit the gas & drove on out into the neighbors crp to get out of the way. The empty truck seen him in time & headed into the crp as well. He got off earlier than I did & went into a shallow ditch. For the grace of God, he didn't tip over when he hit the ditch. I was watching in my mirror & seen the truck tetering. The drivers side tires were off the ground. A few more inches & he would have been past the point of no return.

When he was trying to get out of the ditch, he was still struggling to keep it upright, but he finally got it out with nothing more than soiled drawers.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

4 good hands and a guy on a riding power trowel can get some mud down and finished in a day. I remember doing 80 in a day with 3 people. Day goes by fast. 

Where is the addition going next year?


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I am gonna have to come up there and check this out.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 4
> 
> Where is the addition going next year?


You sound like my wife. More, more more:laughing::laughing:





knucklehead said:


> I am gonna have to come up there and check this out.


Jump in the truck & head on up. It's only about 2 1/2 hours from Liberty. Don't forget to throw in your bags, there's a lot of work ahead of me as soon as the metal goes on.:whistling Hopefully by the end of next week.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks to me as if you still have time to sell the tools and buy a nice Zamboni.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Starting to look like a real building. Roof should go on today. They should be 100% by end of day tomorrow & hopefully started on the new 30x30 garage up at the house.:thumbsup:

We've already started some of the wiring & putting on perlins on the ceilings & walls. Been getting down there at daylight, working all day for clients & going back down till dark. Wonder how long I'll be able to keep this pace?:whistling


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's how I ended up doing the roll in shower for our disabled hunters. 5" channel drain, 1" of fall in the concrete. Poured the curbs last night using quickcrete. Ain't gonna be anything fancy, but it should work well for our purposes.


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

Pinwheel. What do you hunt on your CRP?


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

pinwheel said:


> Here's how I ended up doing the roll in shower for our disabled hunters. 5" channel drain, 1" of fall in the concrete. Poured the curbs last night using quickcrete. Ain't gonna be anything fancy, but it should work well for our purposes.



Simple is usually the best----that's going to be a fine shower.

Keep up the pictures--this is fun to watch.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

MSLiechty said:


> Pinwheel. What do you hunt on your CRP?



Not much really. An occassional coyote who's in there for a meal of rabbit or mouse. It's primarily there as a staging/bedding area for deer. Turkey will nest in it as well. It's primairly just good all around wildlife habitat. It's amazing how much food & cover it provides for many species of animal.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

It's hard to get a lot done when ya gotta actually work for a living to pay for this chit.:laughing: Been getting down to the shop at 6, working for an hour or 2, then working all day, then working on the shop till 8-9. Bout to wear me out.

But we're going in the right direction still. Shop is water tight. Interior framing is all but done. Still got a few wall perlins to put on & rework above the big rollup door to accept a garage door opener & lights. Just enough clearance for the door to roll up & maybe enough for the opener, but for sure not enough room for lights. I'll just recess the perlins between the trusses & should be alright.

My electrician is gonna be here today to help get the rough in wiring done. I was gonna wire it myself & pay him just hook up the service & consult for me. Turns out, he needed a floor sanded in an antique shop he's putting together for his mom, so we're just gonna swap invoices. Worked out a similar deal with my spray foam guy. He needed new oak stairtreads & new floors in his kitchen/dining room. Gotta love having abilities that other trades value.:clap:

Picked up the metal for the ceiling yesterday & took delivery of the blow in insulation. BIL is gonna come out tomorrow & give us a hand putting up metal & blowing insulation. Won't be long now. Hopefully the spray foam will go in next week so we can start hanging OSB on the walls.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Boy, that's looking good----


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Just one overhead door?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

knucklehead said:


> Just one overhead door?



There's 2. A 10x12 on the north side & an 8x9 on the east end under the leanto.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Looking great Pin


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice looking building !! Best of luck . Just wondering how you going to heat that monster . :blink:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Eaglei said:


> Nice looking building !! Best of luck . Just wondering how you going to heat that monster . :blink:



I'm getting close on money, so we're going with a couple temp options for this winter. I'm gonna pull the 100,000 BTU furnace outta my current shop to heat the paint shop & part of the wood shop, pulling cold air from my shop. Adding a 100,000 btu Hot Dawg to my shop. I've also got a wood furnace I'm gonna build an outdoor shed & duct it in from outside. Hopefully it'll take care of the lion share of the heating.

Eventually, I'll probably put a couple central units so we can cool it as well.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Been pretty busy since I last posted pics.

Lids are all up & 12" of insulation blown in on them. 60 of 100 florecent lights are hung & lit. Wiring is virtually done. Still got a few 220 outlets to get hooked up & 30 or so lights to hang. All the exterior lighting & outlets are done. There's gonna be no shortage of outlets. One on every pole. I think there's something like 50 outlets.

Spray foam guys pulled their trailer in yesterday & should be here anytime now to start spraying the walls. We'll start putting up the osb on the walls this weekend.

Thankfully we've got some really good friends who have lent a hand. It's about to get us down trying to make a living & doing all the work ourselves in the evenings & weekends. Our friends have been a lifesaver, that's for sure.

Kinda hard to see, but if ya look at the last pic, you'll see the barn door track. I've had a pair of 42" antique wooden doors in storage for the last 10 years, just waiting for a project. I framed the wall to make them pocket doors so we don't loose any valuable wall space. We'll have a 7' opening between the shops to roll projects through.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

That shop looks cavernous.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

great looking shop! You're going to love working out of it.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> That shop looks *cavernous*.


Please don’t use words with more than 7 letters – it hurts our brains. “Big-A$$” is more our speed :laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice shop Pin, wheel done!:thumbsup: I am sure it will be a pleasure to work in when it is completed and finished, I am sure it's been challenging at times working and then going to your project but looks like it was well worth it.:thumbsup:


B,


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Pin, what are you going to do for walls? Looks great. I would give anything to have the room to build something like that.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Very nice shop Pin, wheel done!:thumbsup: I am sure it will be a pleasure to work in when it is completed and finished, I am sure it's been challenging at times working and then going to your project but looks like it was well worth it.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> B,


I'm worn slick trying to make a living & get this thing done before winter hits. We're damn close now though, but for over a month, we've been working 7 days a week, 10-14 hours a day.

We're hoping to move the paint shop this weekend.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Pin, what are you going to do for walls? Looks great. I would give anything to have the room to build something like that.




Everything is osb. I've got 15 sheets left to hang. Looks like I'm gonna need 10 more sheets. Already put up 2 lifts.

Painted everything with the cheapest primer I could find just for light reflection. I'll try to get up some more pics in the next day or 2.

I rented a skid steer yesterday to do final grade & move a bunch of gravel. Plus put the top soil back around the shop. Headed back in a few minutes to return the rental.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Couple more weeks have gone by & we've made some progress. I'm short about 10 sheets of osb, then all the walls will be done. Working on getting all the air lines run now. Gonna have 7 air connections spread around the shop. Using 3/4 pex. We'll see if that's a mistake or not. I'll report back on that.

Used a couple old doors we've had warehoused for 10 years or so. Put em on a barn door track & made them pocket doors. 7'x7 1/2' opening.

Jenny & I are both avid bowhunters. One of the perks of this shop, is we don't have to go out in the weather to shoot our bows if we don't want to. Roll up the door on the end & we can shoot 37 yds. 30 yds with the door down.:thumbup:

Got the roll in shower done for our disabled hunters. Nothing fancy, but it works. Still gotta put the handheld shower & diverter on.

We're gonna start packing up the paint shop this weekend & go ahead & get it moved out. Got a small cabinet job next week that I'll have to build in the old shop. We'll cart them to the new shop for finishing. Hope to be moving my wood shop in the next couple weeks.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks fantastic Pin :clap: Did you put any electric in the floor or will you have drops to the stationary machines?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> Couple more weeks have gone by & we've made some progress. I'm short about 10 sheets of osb, then all the walls will be done. Working on getting all the air lines run now. Gonna have 7 air connections spread around the shop. Using 3/4 pex. We'll see if that's a mistake or not. I'll report back on that.
> 
> Used a couple old doors we've had warehoused for 10 years or so. Put em on a barn door track & made them pocket doors. 7'x7 1/2' opening.
> 
> ...


Coming on nice. Quick question Pin. Did you look into using SIP on that build? Had a friend build a nice size workshop using them and he don't have to have AC running in the place and uses a tiny wood fired oven in the coldest months to heat the place with scrapes of material. 

Wondered if you knew cost wise how much more it would have been compared to what you have now.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Looks fantastic Pin :clap: Did you put any electric in the floor or will you have drops to the stationary machines?


Thank you. Stationary machines will have drops from the ceiling, along with dust collection.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Coming on nice. Quick question Pin. Did you look into using SIP on that build? Had a friend build a nice size workshop using them and he don't have to have AC running in the place and uses a tiny wood fired oven in the coldest months to heat the place with scrapes of material.
> 
> Wondered if you knew cost wise how much more it would have been compared to what you have now.


Have no clue what SIP is. 

12" blow in insulation in the attic & 2" of spray foam in the walls. OSB sidewalls to create a dead air space.

I was down there the other morning & it was flat chilly outside. 37 outside & got up to the mid 50's for the high. It stayed over 70 degrees in the shop with no heat on. I'm thinkin I'm gonna be able to heat it with a candle.:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> ...Have no clue what SIP is...


SIP= Structural Insulated Panel

http://www.sips.org/about/what-are-sips


Very nice shop...


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome progress, and great thread!

Thanks for the effort.

Out of curiosity, did you consider running emt and pulling all your wire at all?
Having the spray foam and osb might make any future electrical work a hassle.


It's nice to see you getting a well deserved shop.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Aaron Berk said:


> Awesome progress, and great thread!
> 
> Thanks for the effort.
> 
> ...


I screwed the sheet of osb that covers the breaker box so it can be easily removed for access. Any future circuits will have to be surface mounted in emt. I'm sure there's something I didn't think thru.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> Have no clue what SIP is.
> 
> 12" blow in insulation in the attic & 2" of spray foam in the walls. OSB sidewalls to create a dead air space.
> 
> I was down there the other morning & it was flat chilly outside. 37 outside & got up to the mid 50's for the high. It stayed over 70 degrees in the shop with no heat on. I'm thinkin I'm gonna be able to heat it with a candle.:laughing:


I may be going the spray foam route with the ceiling on this place. The SIPs won't work on my situation. I have no idea if the cost of spray foam though. What's that stuff run roughly a SQFT?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I may be going the spray foam route with the ceiling on this place. The SIPs won't work on my situation. I have no idea if the cost of spray foam though. What's that stuff run roughly a SQFT?


We paid $1.50/sq ft. Don't know if that was a good price or not. I didn't call anyone else.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Bout a dollar a board ft round these parts.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

pinwheel said:


> We paid $1.50/sq ft. Don't know if that was a good price or not. I didn't call anyone else.


If that's for 2" thick, then that's a great price.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Well crap. We're all but done with the shop, but can't move into it yet. Funny how things seem to work in my life. Haven't had any cabinet jobs all summer, but now that we're ready to move, I've all of a sudden been able to sell 3 cabinet jobs & 2 of them have pretty tight timelines. I know, great problem to have, but I still find it ironic how things seem to work this way.

Hopefully, I can get moved & reorganized before the 3rd set has to be started. We have started moving the paint shop, so all finish work will take place in the new shop. Our old setup had me moving everything from one building to another just to finish it, so this shouldn't be anymore inconvenient.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Just a heads up on Pex for the air lines. Since it is not rigid it is very hard to slope for condensation draining. This can cause issues in the low spots of the pex that hold water. Once that low spot creates a puddle you will be working away and all of the sudden get a huge blast of water. Then returns back to normal after the low spot got blown out. 

We had this issue in a booth and we had the water separator in the booth. You would be spraying along just fine and then loose pressure changing your pattern. You could turn around real quick and see the water separator filling up with water. 

Once we changed over to black pipe all the issues went away. Sloped for drainage and drop legs at supplies.

Cole


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Just a heads up on Pex for the air lines. Since it is not rigid it is very hard to slope for condensation draining. This can cause issues in the low spots of the pex that hold water. Once that low spot creates a puddle you will be working away and all of the sudden get a huge blast of water. Then returns back to normal after the low spot got blown out.
> 
> We had this issue in a booth and we had the water separator in the booth. You would be spraying along just fine and then loose pressure changing your pattern. You could turn around real quick and see the water separator filling up with water.
> 
> ...


That has been my biggest concern about the pex. I've installed drip legs at every outlet. Big water separator at the compressor & a water separator at each of the outlets in the paint shop. Worst case scenario, it all comes out & we go a different route.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

Man, what a nice looking building.:thumbup:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Finally had a couple days to get the octopus installed.:thumbsup:

Used 30 guage 6" pipe for the main trunkline. 50', stepped down to 5" for the last 10' & all the arms of the octopus, then down to 4" for the drops. All seems & joints were sealed with foil tape. For now, we're using a 55 gal barrel & double bag dust collector. Come summer, I'm gonna pull the dust pump off the big dust collector & blow everything outside into an old dump grain wagon with hydraulics that will hook up to my tractor.

Sorry for the crappy pics, cell phone is all I had down at the shop.

Still got a lot of organizing to do, but we're gaining ground. Finally got one of 3 lumber racks installed & a plywood rack built. Still need to finish building a bench for the SCMS & router table.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

WOW.... Little bigger...little nicer than mine:thumbsup:







(Anybody on here NOT jelous.)


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Very Nice! Everything on wheels, Pin?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> WOW.... Little bigger...little nicer than mine:thumbsup: (Anybody on here NOT jelous.)


:no:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

That place sure looks nice---Real nice-----


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

pinwheel said:


> Finally had a couple days to get the octopus installed.:thumbsup: Used 30 guage 6" pipe for the main trunkline. 50', stepped down to 5" for the last 10' & all the arms of the octopus, then down to 4" for the drops. All seems & joints were sealed with foil tape. For now, we're using a 55 gal barrel & double bag dust collector. Come summer, I'm gonna pull the dust pump off the big dust collector & blow everything outside into an old dump grain wagon with hydraulics that will hook up to my tractor. Sorry for the crappy pics, cell phone is all I had down at the shop. Still got a lot of organizing to do, but we're gaining ground. Finally got one of 3 lumber racks installed & a plywood rack built. Still need to finish building a bench for the SCMS & router table.


Looks more like a Preying Mantis!


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Very Nice! Everything on wheels, Pin?


Thank you,

Yes, everythings on mobile bases, except the bandsaw & jointer. Have no plans of moving them though, unless we have a big gathering & need to clear floor space for a few days. Feels great not having to unhook the dust collector & roll a machine into the main isle just to use it.


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

pinwheel said:


> Finally had a couple days to get the octopus installed.:thumbsup: Used 30 guage 6" pipe for the main trunkline. 50', stepped down to 5" for the last 10' & all the arms of the octopus, then down to 4" for the drops. All seems & joints were sealed with foil tape. For now, we're using a 55 gal barrel & double bag dust collector..


. The grizzly DC moves enough air for all that pipe?

ML


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I like the tractor in the back of the shop----my mechanic keeps one in his shop too----

That shop looked so huge before you put all the equipment into it---good thing you built it as big as you did.

Having the finishing shop is a true dream----that will be so nice not to have to move everything to your other building--or shut the shop down and pray,like so many of us do---


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

MSLiechty said:


> . The grizzly DC moves enough air for all that pipe?
> 
> ML


Very nice, Pin. Amzaing how you can fill up that much space, huh? Do you have a damper at each of the tools for the dust collector?


----------

